# Brooder Questions..Light/Heat?



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi
I'm making a brooder/incubator for baby cockatiels and budgies and I have a few questions. This brooder is for all ages of tiels, from day one to when they are feathered enough to move to a cage.

So, I'm going to use a reptile heat lamp at the top of the styrofoam box, at one end for the heat source. What wattage should I use for the one heat lamp? 25w, 50w, 75w, 100w? Here is the one I want to buy:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Reptile-One-...051020?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item45f5e332cc

And I also want to get this to help control the temperature, will it work with that light etc?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TMZ-201-Read...128795?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item27b34158db

As the heat lamp is to be at one end, and nothing at the other end so there is a good heat gradient, where should the thermometer go? At the warm end so I know the maximum temp? In the middle?

Thanks in advance, looking forward to replies (especially from srtiels )


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

Uhm, I kind of need some replies about this soon please?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are few (if any) people here with homemade brooder experience so most of us aren't qualified to answer your questions. srtiels might be able to give an answer but there are times when she's too busy to do much on the forum.


----------

